# IBS/FIBRO



## 16085 (Feb 3, 2007)

Anyone else have lower right abdomin pain with either their fibro or their IBS? I had tons of tests done and an ER visit. Appendicitis was ruled out by all tests including their physical exam criteria........I only met one, and they said that by that I definately DON'T have appendicitis, Id have to have 4 or more to be even considered to have this.They either think IBS OR that my fibro pain in my hip is referring pain to my lower ab because both are on the right side. Also, the ab pain seems to start around the same time as my PMS and gets worse when my period hits. Which throws my fibro into a tailspin. Makes me feel like I have a screwdriver twisting in both hips!Anyone ever feel this way?Lisa


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Hi Lisa!My pain is usually lower left quadrant in my back. I don't have too much pain in the lower right abdominal area. Is there any chance it could be related to your ovary, like a cyst or something like that? You may have already considered that with your doctors, but it's kind of funny that it seems to be connected to your cycle.Of course, IBS is affected by the hormonal cycle too, so I guess it's not that weird at all.Wish I could be of more help! It is so frustrating to have severe pain like that and not know why, or be able to help it!!


----------

